# Amazon für Abzocke missbraucht?



## hauseltr (3 August 2019)

Inkasso-Brief statt Ware                                                                                                            

*                                    Amazon: Abmahnungen nach günstigem Software-Kauf – Was tun?                                *

Eine Anwaltskanzlei schickt Abmahnungen an Käufer vermeintlich günstiger Software. Auffällig: eine kommentarlose Rückbuchung der Zahlung. Das müssen Sie wissen.









						Amazon: Abmahnungen nach günstigem Software-Kauf – Was tun?
					

Eine Anwaltskanzlei schickt Abmahnungen an Käufer vermeintlich günstiger Software. Auffällig: eine kommentarlose Rückbuchung der Zahlung. Das müssen Sie wissen.




					www.pc-magazin.de


----------



## jupp11 (3 August 2019)

Inkasso der JUSLEGAL/ RA Scheffler für JP Trading Enterprises UG?
					

Zahlreiche Inkasso-Schreiben von JUSLEGAL/ RA Scheffler für die JP Trading Enterprise UG. ...eigentlich Amazon ... berichten hätten gezahlt ...




					www.medienrecht-urheberrecht.de
				





> *UPDATE vom 26.07.2019:*
> Zwischenzeitlich sind fast *100* *Anfragen* wegen der Inkasso-Schreiben der JP Trading Enterprises bei uns eingegangen.
> *Amazon *teilt seinen Kunden mit, dass es die Forderungen als "Betrug" erachtet und *empfiehlt keine Zahlung* zu leisten. Amazon würde den Vorgang bereits untersuchen und wird die Kunden nach Abschluss umgehend informieren.
> Nach unserer Auffassung sind die zusätzlich zum Kaufpreis geforderten *Inkasso-Gebühren unzulässig*.


Schlägt große Welllen im WWW. Googeln mit: JP Trading Enterprises UG 
liefert jede Menge Info/Hinweise/Ratschläge  über den dubiosen Händler und den Anwalt








						JUSLEGAL führt Inkasso für JP Trading Enterprise UG durch
					






					www.anwalt.de


----------



## jupp11 (14 August 2019)

Andersherum https://www.pcwelt.de/tipps/Erde-statt-iPhones-Amazon-um-330.000-Euro-betrogen-10645560.html


> Zwei Spanier haben das Rückgabesystem von Amazon für eine Betrugsmasche missbraucht und so Amazon um 330.000 Euro betrogen, wie spanische Medien                                                                                                                                                         berichten.                                             Erst als sie die Masche immer wieder anwendeten, flogen sie auf und wurden von der Polizei verhaftet.  Dem Bericht zufolge handelt es sich um den größten Betrug dieser Art gegen Amazon in Europa und den zweitgrößten Betrug überhaupt.


----------

